# Nav update



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I wonder what this will do for our systems:


----------



## CaptainT-reg (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Nav update (spockcat)*

has this been released yet?


----------



## Verdugo (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Nav update (spockcat)*

Spock always like to give out a little teaser first. Then someone has to beg him 'come on, Spock, more details' ....where did you get it, how can we get it , will it be free, etc etc. I'm begging. Please....


----------



## CaptainT-reg (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Nav update (Verdugo)*

I've waited 20 minutes now. WELL??


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Nav update (CaptainT-reg)*

I hear a rumor that it upgrades the CD drive to a DVD drive, adds satellite radio, bluetooth phone capability, and morphs the screen into a touchscreen.
I'm certain this must be true


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Nav update (xplay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xplay* »_I hear a rumor that it upgrades the CD drive to a DVD drive, adds satellite radio, bluetooth phone capability, and morphs the screen into a touchscreen.
I'm certain this must be true









True but you have to have a VAGCOM hooked up while you install it.
I received this from our German friend. I don't know if it will do anything for our nav systems but I am hoping.
I still would like to see one of you computer smart hackers figure out the computer coding for this thing. There certainly must be a way to increase the detail level just as you can on a Garmin.


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Nav update (spockcat)*

Could you also post a pic of the inside of the booklet?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Nav update (jonee)*

Doesn't show anything. Just white with a shadow of a Touareg on it. But the part number is 7H0 919 915. See if you can get one from your dealer.


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Nav update (spockcat)*

Spock 
Any word yet on what this will do for our Nav systems over here ?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Nav update (wineman)*

No, my car is in the shop getting the W12 engine so it might be another day or two before I can try it. I did notice that there are two additional files on this CD versus the compressed file that I hosted a while back. The compressed files never worked for me. Maybe these will.


----------



## royeus (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Nav update (spockcat)*

From my initial disassembly of these files, they address a problem that has not been seen on US NAV units....that is stack overflow and spontaneous re-booting of the NAV unit (something apparently seen in German releases quite frequently in the past).
Roy.
BTW, Jim, in your picture of "your W12 engine", there appears to be one tech for each cylinder and one guy to supervise....











_Modified by royeus at 1:15 PM 5-13-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Nav update (royeus)*

But they seem to add some new menus or menu items too from the photos I've seen on the German forums.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Nav update (royeus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *royeus* »_From my initial disassembly of these files, they address a problem that has not been seen on US NAV units....that is stack overflow and spontaneous re-booting of the NAV unit (something apparently seen in German releases quite frequently in the past).


My NAV has spontaneously rebooted a couple of times.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Got my car back this afternoon and installed the update. I did have an older version of the firmware on my system. But I can't say I notice any changes. Didn't find any new menus or menu items. No Easter eggs either.
Oh well.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Nav update (spockcat)*

Some of my menu items changed after VAGing the accept deature on the navi.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Nav update (spockcat)*

OK, I found one thing that changed. At night the cursor used to change from white to black when you changed direction. It no longer does this. The cursor stays white while in night mode.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Nav update (spockcat)*

that's it??!!??
...
how pointless


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Nav update (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_that's it??!!??
...
how pointless









No, they have solved a problem that has plagued mankind since the start of time.
As soon as I have figured out what it is I'll let you know.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Nav update (spockcat)*

hum. maybe it'll stop taking me to the backroads


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Nav update (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Nothing's wrong with the backroads ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
That's where I live according to the Nav .... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
The big dark blank screen of nowhere ...... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
It's "SPOCKY" !! at night ..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tedpark (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Nav update (leebo)*

Just got back from my first long trip. Nav cr*pped once. Had to turn off and back on to get it going. It lost the specially entered ad hoc destination and I had to re-enter it. Otherwise all OK.


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Nav update (tedpark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tedpark* »_Just got back from my first long trip. Nav cr*pped once. Had to turn off and back on to get it going. It lost the specially entered ad hoc destination and I had to re-enter it. Otherwise all OK.


This is before or after the update?


----------



## tedpark (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Nav update (xplay)*

No specific update. Just bought new 5 weeks ago. I haven't done ANYTHING to the car except "vag" the seatbelt chime and DRLs.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Nav update (spockcat)*

If you want to try this update, I've created an ISO file of the CD and then zipped the ISO file. The zip file is HERE. The zip file size is about 2 MB. Once you unzip it, it should look like the file in the bottom of this picture. Then when you burn the ISO onto the CD, you should get the top 10 files in the picture.


----------



## iBos (May 16, 2004)

*Re: Nav update (spockcat)*

It Works !!








Important : burn this ISO File in the slowest possible speed
otherwise it will not work
thanks to Spockcat for this great Job
Regards
iBos


----------



## tedpark (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Nav update (iBos)*

What do you mean "slowest possible speed or will not work"?
What happens?
So far, I am really distressed. I have tried to do this and all that has happened is that all my flash memory has been erased and then at the point that the load is supposed to happen, it says that it can't download because of a CD error.
Sooo - I am really in AW SH*T land at the moment. The whole nav/radio/etc. is hung and will not work at all!!


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Nav update (tedpark)*

When you burn a CD you can choose what speed you want to burn the CD at in the CD burning program. It's possible that all you need to do is burn a new CD, but burn it at the slowest speed available in the burning program.
Please let us know if this fixes your problem.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

For what its worth, I strongly suggest not doing any firmware updates unless you know there's a specific problem you are trying to solve. This is true of ANY firmware device. Let alone a $2k device with such limited support.
As for your prob, try burning the ISO again to another CD. Use a slower burning speed like X2 or X4.
Also, try using another brand of CD media or another burner. The NAV's built in CDRom may be touchy.


----------



## tedpark (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Nav update (xplay)*

I have 3 different computers with different versions of OS, different versions of Adaptec/Roxio CD Creater, etc. I have burnned like 20 CD's in every possible combination of settings, programs, computers, I can. I have downloaded the ISO file multiple times and verified they are the same. I am still getting "CD Error - Can't download files" message. Sounds like the common denominator is in the car, but I have been using data (nav) CDs and audio CDs without problem up to now. I even managed to figure out how to "crack" and copy the original NAV discs, so I don't have to use the originals here in the hot desert sun. This works beautifully. I was convinced that the ISO file was wrong or that the original CD it came from had copy protection or something. But if you got it to work - go figure! This is really bizarre.
PS - I already used two different brands of high-quality CDROM media ( sony and fuji ).



_Modified by tedpark at 11:22 PM 5-16-2004_


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Nav update (tedpark)*

That totally sucks. Sounds like it's time to call the dealer and see if they have a CD that can flash it back to goodness. It sounds like you're device isn't fried because it is accepting discs. But it just can't read that update CD no matter how you burn it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Nav update (tedpark)*

Ted, If you cannot get the nav working I can mail you the original update CD as long as you send it back to me after you are done with it. Email me if you really get stuck.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Nav update (tedpark)*

Hi tedpark -
One thing you might wish to try is to reload each of the original CD's into your NAV 1 at a time. I seem to recall reading on the forum that one of the CD's contains some sort of firmware - it might get you back to square 1.
I tried searching for the thread, but couldn't find it.
Of course - you might make the situation worse.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Leebo, my thoughts exactly.. 
Thats what I would do Ted.. 
G'Luck.
Uri


----------



## tedpark (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (Uriah)*

Lifesavers you are - Leebo & Uriah. I got to the screen where it always gets stuck - the one that shows the versions of the old and new and says LOAD and CANCEL. This time I hit cancel. Right away I got my radio and audio CD back. Then I put in my normal NAV CD for California and it found some firmware and loaded it. Now I seem to be restored to where I was. However - consider this - the NAV CD I used was one of the copies I made from the copy-protected originals. i.e., it was made on one of the same computers that would not work for me today. Stranger and stranger - - -


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Dewd.... You more lucky than you is smart








(dont be offended.. Im not even lucky ;-) ).
At any rate - dont u/g your firmware until you MUST.... Meanwhile, enjoy your ride!


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_...At any rate - dont u/g your firmware until you MUST...

I agree with this sentiment. I did download the firmware and was considering the upgrade. I've had my NAV reboot on me a couple of times. I wasn't actively using the NAV, so I really didn't notice.
If the NAV reboots while I'm using it, then I'll probably try the upgrade.
Maybe.


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (leebo)*

OK... first of all thanks to Spockcat for uploading the iso.
This is not something to start late at night.... he forgot to mention that the NAV system has got to be based on the worlds slowest CPU and that it will take 40-45 minutes for the update to complete.
I made 2 copies of the iso onto cd using Nero and Alcohol 120% - both the latest versions. Alcohol is what I used to make backups of my original Nav cds (which are safedisk 2 protected). I burned both at my slowest speed (4x). Alcohol seemed to recognize the iso as safedisk 2 protected and burned it accordingly. Nero just burned it.
Out to the car.... I tried the Alcohol version first. Same problem as posted earlier - flash memory was erased, the new and current version screen came up next, I chose "load" the new software, the cd could not be read the the disk popped out. I pushed it back in.... and it was ejected 2 more times... so I inserted the Nero burned cd, it was read fine, and continued with the installation.... slowly, oh so slowly.
45 minutes later the cd popped out and I had a blank screen... no radio... nothing. I inserted the original Nav cd.... still nothing (it was rejected). Reinserted the ISO Nero cd and came up to the version screen.... only this time it showed that my current version was the new version off of the new cd. The software had loaded.
OK.... inserted the NAV cd again and powered off and on the unit. This time I got a screen that showed it was flashing the firmware (from the original NAV cd) and everything started working again. (Except I now have the new software with the white direction arrow at night).
It seems that the update cd does two things...
1. It will erase your flash/firmware memory (it does not load new firmware as this is whatever is on your Nav Cd Disk).
2. It will load and update the software inside the Nav unit itself.
When you insert your first NAV Cd whatever firmware is on there will be loaded. In this case we have the new software (graphics database, etc.) but the original firmware. If they ever release new NAV Cds we can only hope that the included firmware will instruct the nav unit to do "new" things... like show street names or all of the POI's that are listed.
One can only hope!
Spockcat.... thanks again for the upload!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (styx)*

Glad to know I did the ISO and ZIP correctly. Navi update was from Thanandon, so thanks to him. 
Yes, it takes longer than the 20 to 30 minutes I was told. 40 to 45 minutes seems more like it.
What I didn't publish were the directions which are in German. Here is the way I did it from my memory and based on the directions:
1) insert key and turn on nav, allowing it to startup and initialize.
2) remove nav CD and insert update CD.
3) unit will delete flash memory and then it will give you the dates of the new and old software. Remember, these are in Euro format with DD.MM.YY. If the update software is newer than the existing software, continue by pressing load.
4) for the next 40 minutes or so the software will load and display various screens.
5) CD will then eject itself and then 10 seconds later it will pull itself back in.
6) radio goes on and then off.
7) now you can turn the radio on yourself.
8) the new software dates will be displayed.
9) hit cancel and eject the CD.
10) insert the original nav map CD and you are done.


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I didn't know about the 10 second eject/reload at the end, but I think I essentially did the same thing (by accident).
One thought.... I did the update with the car running. I am not sure about leaving the ignition on for 45 minutes.... we are having enough issues with poor battery life.... and there is that infamous message "consumer electronics switching off"... that I am not certain I would want to see while the update message "DO NOT CANCLE THIS DOWNLOAD" is on my NAV screen.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (styx)*

I didn't turn on the ignition. Just putting the key in the ignition switch turns on the radio (at least in my car it does). I was only hoping the radio timeout was longer than the procedure. I think the radio shuts off after an hour of playtime by itself if the car is not running but perhaps leaving the key in the ignition extends that time. 
Either way, you should be able to complete this procedure without turning the car on or having it running.


----------



## CaptainT-reg (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spockcat - Just wondering if the update fixed the ETA time on the NAV screen so that it will be in either 12 hour or 24 hour format (according to your set preferences).
Mine displays 24 hour format regardless of my clock settings. This is a little annoying. Of course, you will only be able to see this if you have a course plotted.


_Modified by CaptainT-reg at 8:35 PM 5-19-2004_


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (styx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *styx* »_I made 2 copies of the iso onto cd using Nero and Alcohol 120% 

I made 2 copies of the iso using Nero and RecordNowMax. Guess what, only the iso made by nero could be read.
Update went without problem. Be sure to use Nero to burn the iso or it does NOT work! It takes about 40 minutes.


----------



## falloutboy74 (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Nav update (spockcat)*

do you think this will work for older euro nav versions like the mfd ver "D" that I have in my r32


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Nav update (falloutboy74)*

Is it the same type of nav system or the earlier version like the Audi Nav-Plus?


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Am I missing something or do we still not know what this update really does?


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (Uriah)*

We DO know that it avoids the occasional NAV reboot problem.
But if you don't have this problem, I guess it's useless.


----------



## falloutboy74 (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Nav update (spockcat)*

well I am using the touareg cds now for it so I guess it is similar


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Uriah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_Am I missing something or do we still not know what this update really does?

1. Fix the random reboot.
2. Fix the night mode to display correct color icons. 
Notice how the daytime and nitetime color icon for the car position are different colors. During Night mode the backgroud turns black. Well each time the screen moved (display updated) my car icon would turn black. Well black on black equals invisible. In around 1/4 of a second the system would update the car position with the white icon. Magically then I would reappear back on the map.
So with the update when the night screen is drawn, your car icon will be the correct color. If for some reason winking into and out of exsistance bothers you, then you should do the update.








For those of you who do live in a differnt universe, I guess it would be best to leave it as is.








Notice I have a very low VIN. I don't know if newer tregs have navs with the display bug fixed.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Nav update (spockcat)*

I don't burn a lot of CDs so I'm not that familiar with the software. I've downloaded Nero and the iso file. Now I assume that I want to choose the Nero option called "Burn Image to Disk" (as opposed to "Make Data Disk") but I want to be sure before I do it. I understand that I should burn at slow speed whichever option I choose. Thanks.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Nav update (TregOH)*

I burned the CD as an image using Nero at the slowest speed (2x). However, there are only 9 files on the disk -- config.sys is missing. The files that are there have the correct sizes (according to the list Spockcat posted). Did I make a mistake somewhere along the way?


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Nav update (TregOH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TregOH* »_ 
I burned the CD as an image using Nero at the slowest speed (2x). However, there are only 9 files on the disk -- config.sys is missing. The files that are there have the correct sizes (according to the list Spockcat posted). Did I make a mistake somewhere along the way?


It sounds like you are using windows and still have the protect system files options still activated. Windows still treats Config.sys as a system file and will hide it so that you don't mess with it.
Go to a dos prompt. Type "Dir /a" and hit enter. You should see it there.


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Nav update (treg4574)*

Thanks. I used to know how to do that but I haven't owned a machine running a Microsoft OS in a very long time. Anyway, the file is there.


----------



## egriffin (Jul 31, 2003)

tregOH, I'm often in Columbus since my wife is a native. Do you know if a local dealer will do vag mods such as seat belt chimes? If not, is there a trustworthy "vagger" nearby?
Ed


----------



## TregOH (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (egriffin)*

I didn't ask my dealer about it (Midwestern Auto Group in Dublin) so I don't know their stance. By posting on the Vortex I was able to find someone local who took care of it for me. I don't know him well enough to commit him to Vaging anyone else but if you find a thread from a couple of weeks ago with title "VAG in Ohio?" you'll see who it is and can contact him.
Have you seen the onlne VAG COM list? Unless you are in a remote area of Michigan there may be someone near you with one. Wish I could help you out but I have Macs and they don't play nicely with the VAG COM.


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (egriffin)*

egriffin,
95% of the dealers out there will NOT do the mods due to concerns about possible liability. Also if the dealer calls VW and asks VW if it is ok to do, VW will tell the dealer to NOT change from the "accepted" settings.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*NAV UPDATE*

NAV UPDATE
I called NAVTEQ today. They are hoping to get the nav CDs out by the end of this month. There will only be a data (map) update. No update for things such as street names displayed on the map. They told me that would have to be a firmware change that would be on a separate CD (nav update CD) if VW was ever going to offer it. Not something that would be on the data CDs. 
Aside from finding more roads on the CDs, I don't think the updated CDs will offer any upgrades. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: NAV UPDATE (spockcat)*

With this new info in mind- if anyone decides to buy this new map set I would love to get a "backup" of the SE region CD. Not worth it to spend 200-250 to get a few more street names IMO.


----------



## quattroTDI (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Nav update (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_If you want to try this update, I've created an ISO file of the CD and then zipped the ISO file. The zip file is HERE. The zip file size is about 2 MB. Once you unzip it, it should look like the file in the bottom of this picture. Then when you burn the ISO onto the CD, you should get the top 10 files in the picture.









The zip-file is not to be found at present time....? I would like to update my old navi-software, thx.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Nav update (quattroTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quattroTDI* »_
The zip-file is not to be found at present time....? I would like to update my old navi-software, thx.

That update is out of date. There is a newer version. Not sure where or if I have it anymore.


----------



## briscowings (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Nav update (spockcat)*

Mine is whoafully out of date as well. 
The street I live on is not on it.
so I guess I live in a tent in the desert like the Touareg









Thanks
Ken


----------

